# A few compact multiflora phalaenopsis



## bigleaf (Jan 29, 2012)

Phal Liu's Bright Ruby 'Tina' HCC/AOS












Previous year





Phal Jiaho's Lovely Star (lobbii x stuartiana f. nobilis) and Phal Zuma's Pixie


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 29, 2012)

They are all very lovely, but I like the first one best -- very sweet!


----------



## Kevin (Jan 30, 2012)

Now that's the way Phals should be grown and displayed! If only we all could...


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree with Dot & Kevin! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## koshki (Jan 30, 2012)

O. M. G. I am in love with 'Tina'! Don't get me wrong, I like them all, but I've got to get me one of them Liu's Bright Ruby!


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 30, 2012)

nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like them all, by Liu's Bright Ruby 'Tina' HCC/AOS(Timothy Christopher X lindenii) is my favourite too.

This is making me wonder what my Phal cornu-cervi "Chattaladae" x Phal minus will produce. 

Brett


----------



## jjkOC (Jan 30, 2012)

Lively colors!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2012)

Interesting miniature phalies... About time someone brought these over here..


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank you everyone. At the moment I really like Phal lobbii and lindenii hybrid. They are so cute on compact plants. I am finding phal lobbii hybrid difficult to breed. Maybe this year I will put more effort into it. Who knows, two years from now Big Leaf Orchids will be selling more little leaf orchids.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> This is making me wonder what my Phal cornu-cervi "Chattaladae" x Phal minus will produce.
> 
> Brett



Both Phal cornu-cervi and minus are dominate in their offspring. My guess is that this will look more like Phal minus.


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 1, 2012)

paphioboy said:


> Interesting miniature phalies... About time someone brought these over here..



Well, Joseph Wu frequent Malaysia. You could ask him to bring you one.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 1, 2012)

Very nice! I like the lines in the petals of the first plant.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2012)

bigleaf said:


> Thank you everyone. At the moment I really like Phal lobbii and lindenii hybrid. They are so cute on compact plants. I am finding phal lobbii hybrid difficult to breed. Maybe this year I will put more effort into it. Who knows, two years from now Big Leaf Orchids will be selling more little leaf orchids.



Please do! I'm liking these more and more!


----------



## paphreek (Feb 2, 2012)

wonderful flowers and well grown plants!


----------

